# FS - Two Old Red Wagons



## Larmo63 (Apr 27, 2011)

Two great old wagons, I'm not a toy guy, but someone knows what theses are. The older one is a "Playboy" roller bearing, looks like the handle was nickeled originally. Also has hand brake on the rear right wheel. One hubcap. The other one has an interesting handle and all four hubcaps. Located in SoCal, I would prefer pick-up - could ship,  Offers?  I have more pictures too....


----------



## Undergroundantiques (Nov 27, 2011)

*Playboy wagon*

Can you give me more information on the red playboy wagon.....what year........and does it have words Playboy written on in embossed Roller bearing on both side..?  Thanks


----------

